# If i never post to this website again



## scotty (Aug 17, 2007)

The reason will be that I just transfered my fruit coctail ((beverage???)) to a secondary under lock. 
Well thats not so bad but i used the pulp to make fruit cocktail preserves. The 3 jars are cooling now and and will go into the refer this evening.
Tomorow morning I will try the whatever it is.
Need I explain further??


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 17, 2007)

Scotty,
You are a brave man and we know you will come through this alive. The next time I see you I'm sure I'll be able bestow upon you some royal award for bravery in science or something like that.


----------



## scotty (Aug 17, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> Scotty,
> You are a brave man and we know you will come through this alive. The next time I see you I'm sure I'll be able bestow upon you some royal award for bravery in science or something like that.








It doesnt look like its getting thick. Does it have to cool first????


I just put it in the refer because the lids seated properly.


Mabe a DORK award . Something i can stick on the fruit cocktail coctail.



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Waldo (Aug 17, 2007)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## scotty (Aug 17, 2007)

That is the best Waldo. You have us all rolling on the floor.


----------



## Miss Rocky (Aug 17, 2007)

That is quite humorous, Waldo. However, do you have a similar rhyme referring to homemade sausage andhomemade cheese and homemade bread and homemade peanut butter,etc.? Scotty gets into a lot of that stuff. Not to mention the chemicals he experiments with for making household products.I think I will keep this epitah in case I need it. Hopefully not too soon.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 17, 2007)

You're amazing Waldo!


----------



## bj4271 (Aug 22, 2007)

Scotty,


If it doesn't come out ok, just toss it off the bluffs back home.


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2007)

Bwahhhhaaaaa....I can't do it as good as Waldo...




Ramona


Scotty is there any flavor left for jelly? Call it Ghost Jelly....


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2007)

*Miss Rocky,*


*You sound like you have the inside scoop on Scotty....what are these chemicals you speak of*


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Bwahhhhaaaaa....I can't do it as good as Waldo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The fruit cocktail jelly tastes just like fruit cocktail to me. I never made jelly before and i would like it to have been thicker. Im not sure how to do that if i make it again.


Rocky says she can taste the yeast in it. I cant taste it. 
It goes on bread or toast easily but i would have been very pleased if it were thicker


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2007)

Slap some peanut butter on it. Might be interesting....you are an adventerous man, Mr. Scotty!!!!


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Slap some peanut butter on it. Might be interesting....you are an adventerous man, Mr. Scotty!!!!


A synonym for adventurous is tightwad






Dont you ever get tired if having large companies controll so many parts of our lives?????




I really dont need to economize but i dont like being wrung out to dry.
Thats why I also use scottrade



and read The Motly Fool*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2007)

a synonym for tightwad is creative........in some cases.



I had a boyfiend one time who I called "thrifty".


I called him "3 sheet Joe" if you can figure out what that means......lol


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> a synonym for tightwad is creative........in some cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I only use 4


----------



## rgecaprock (Aug 22, 2007)

LOL


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> LOL




I think we should just use the telephone


----------



## PolishWineP (Aug 22, 2007)

My family always took pride in being cheap. My aunt, who lived in a very nice neighborhood, got a call one day, saying the St. Vincent dePaul truck would be in the area that weekend and could they stop by and pick up any old clothes they had? My aunt told them no. The caller asked why and she said, "Because I still wear them!"


----------



## scotty (Aug 22, 2007)

PolishWineP said:


> My family always took pride in being cheap. My aunt, who lived in a very nice neighborhood, got a call one day, saying the St. Vincent dePaul truck would be in the area that weekend and could they stop by and pick up any old clothes they had? My aunt told them no. The caller asked why and she said, "Because I still wear them!"


Thank God Rocky tells me when to change clothes. 


I love to shower and keep myself very clean but i would wear the samr shirt forever if i didnt have some guidance.


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2007)

Just shower with your clothes on then scotty.


----------



## scotty (Aug 23, 2007)

My cousins




Louie and Angello are loking for you right now.






BTW Waldo if i do what you suggesr does that mean that Rocky wont be stuffing me into the washing machine any more


----------



## Waldo (Aug 23, 2007)

Ya got it buddy !!!


----------



## Miss Rocky (Aug 23, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> *Miss Rocky,*
> 
> 
> *You sound like you have the inside scoop on Scotty....what are these chemicals you speak of*




FYI, Scotty is my Sweetheart. 


He likes chemistry and is trying to learn as much as he can. Some of his experiments include things like making household cleaning product; e.g. homemade bleach. I try out the experiments around the house. So far, nothing has been damaged and I am still pretty much alive.


----------

